# Roaring from the right rear??



## TN94z (Aug 13, 2007)

My GF has an 03' Altima, I believe, and it has a bad roar coming from the right rear. I haven't gotten a chance to look at it yet but it sounds like a wheel bearing. The car has somewhere around 90K. Does it sound like a wheel bearing? Also, how hard is it to replace them on these cars? Thanks


----------



## ntrudr (Dec 7, 2007)

I just bought an 05 with a roaring driver side bearing. It was pretty easy to replace. I took wheel, brake mount, rotor off, the bolt holding the antilock?? in the back and 4 bolts that hold the bearing assy on from the backside. I can't give you the bolt sizes since i never seem to have the correct size metric. Bearing assy was national brand and it was 89.00 plus tax at O'reillys auto. It took about 30-40 or so minutes total. Now if I can just replace the front struts I will be in business! Good luck!


----------

